# Tamron 24-70mm f/2.8 VC G2 pre-order is live; Adorama jumped the gun



## ahsanford (Jun 27, 2017)

Oops: Adorama is taking pre-orders _before Tamron has announced the lens._ 

https://photorumors.com/2017/06/26/tamron-sp-24-70mm-f2-8-di-vc-usd-g2-lens-now-available-for-pre-order/

I wonder: did Sigma's announced price on their 24-70 2.8 OS kick Tamron into rush/panic/reactionary mode? This Tamron lens is both $100 cheaper than their G1 version _and $100 cheaper than Sigma...
_
- A


----------



## SecureGSM (Jun 27, 2017)

the following is the statement by Sigma USA:

"... We put remarkably high optical stabilizer functionality in a large-diameter, highly-versatile zoom [Sigma 24-70 Art] ..."

if true, it may serve as a very strong differentiator and value proposition. I am a bit excited to be honest


----------



## edoorn (Jun 27, 2017)

and this is what Tamron says: Dedicated MPU delivers the highest image stabilization in class at 4.5 CIPA-rated stops

Marketing can say all they want, but we'll have to wait and see for real world results


----------



## SecureGSM (Jun 27, 2017)

absolutely so, but Sigma's marketing was always somewhat humble(ish) in comparison. I mean to a certain point 
I do not see Sigma 24-70 Art being exceptional opticaly based on MTF, distortions charts released but stabilisation level was never mentioned by Sigma before, to my memory.



edoorn said:


> and this is what Tamron says: Dedicated MPU delivers the highest image stabilization in class at 4.5 CIPA-rated stops
> 
> Marketing can say all they want, but we'll have to wait and see for real world results


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 27, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Oops: Adorama is taking pre-orders _before Tamron has announced the lens._
> 
> https://photorumors.com/2017/06/26/tamron-sp-24-70mm-f2-8-di-vc-usd-g2-lens-now-available-for-pre-order/
> 
> ...



Preorders will go live at 3AM EST on Friday, June 30.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 27, 2017)

Ha! Adorama had to take it down.

- A


----------



## bereninga (Jun 27, 2017)

Sooooo can't wait to see the battle of the 24-70's! Canon vs Sigma vs Tamron.


----------



## Jopa (Jun 28, 2017)

bereninga said:


> Sooooo can't wait to see the battle of the 24-70's! Canon vs Sigma vs Tamron.



$1 bet Sigma is going to win this.


----------

